# Seiko Sq100 Seal



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello I have a Seiko SQ100 Kinetic watch and I need a new seal for the back case. Can anyone tell me where and which part number to get it from ?

I am in the UK.

many thanks.


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.watchhunter.ca/Watch-Hunter-For-Sale-Used-Seiko-5M43-Kinetic-SQ100-SEIK54.html

it looks like this one by the way.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Seiko part number FH2980B0A. Available from Cousins UK for Â£1.50 + VAT.


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for that, what is the part no for the pin for the smaller outer clasp that has seiko engraved on it.


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

can someone tell me what the pin/bar which holds the small outer clasp in place is called ?? many thanks and possible direct me to a part on ebay ??


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

spring bar.....you need to measure the width of the gap where it is going.....


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for that, is there anywhere i can look up official seiko part nos for my watch ? i wanna find out the size of the gasket also, it doesnt say on cousins site.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Here: http://service.seiko...1252:Go:NO:RP::

Get the exact numbers off your watch's case-back (if they're different to 5M43 0B90) enter them in the Caliber and Case Model fields, and search.

Click on detail of whichever your version is.

Why do you want the size of the gasket? I already gave you the correct part number FH2980B0A based on your second post.

The Seiko part number actually gives you the inside diameter of 29.8mm


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hamster88 said:


> thanks for that, what is the part no for the pin for the smaller outer clasp that has seiko engraved on it.


It's probably included in PB1 (parts for buckle)


----------



## hamster88 (Jun 16, 2010)

i had problems ordering from that site for some reason, so I was trying to find an alternative.


----------

